# Python ID



## woody101 (Jan 12, 2013)

My friends sent me a pic to see what I think. Me personally I think coastal x diamond. Was found near Springbrook area.


----------



## PieBald (Jan 12, 2013)

Pic doesn't work


----------



## Kitah (Jan 12, 2013)

Springbrook it will be a coastal- even though there is no picture. Nowild diamonds around here. Coastals can have a significant amount of variation in pattern, and a lot of people seem to think they are diamonds or hybrids because of this.


----------



## woody101 (Jan 12, 2013)

Kitah Ive live on Springbrook mountain my whole life I can promise you they are there very very rare to find but they have been seen and noted by National parks


----------



## Gruni (Jan 12, 2013)

Just a coastal.


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 12, 2013)

woody101 said:


> Kitah Ive live on Springbrook mountain my whole life I can promise you they are there very very rare to find but they have been seen and noted by National parks


if you mean springbrook qld then...i can guarantee you there is no diamonds there that are naturally supposed to be there (the only case would be escaped pets and snakes that have somehow been moved their via trucks etc) you wont even find a diamond in qld full stop , the natural intergrade line starts at around coffs harbour nsw and runs down the coast where full diamonds start to appear then stretches into vic if you google the diamond pythons natural range than you will notice this is the case , they all may be slightly different but none will go into qld, these maps where not done by me but by other herpers who have been at it for a rather long time 

and from looking at the pic id say its a plain old coastal , if i was to think it was an intergrade or cross of anything it would be jungle but i dont think thats the case anyway


----------



## woody101 (Jan 12, 2013)

So your telling me thomassss that snakes are only aloud where google maps say they are?... 
And about the escaped pet I'm with you on that one. As ive seen a few snakes around the Gold Coast that were escaped pets.

Ive also been told by Snake demonstrator's there no Red bellies or death adders on Springbrook which is a complete lie.


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 12, 2013)

woody101 said:


> [FONT=&amp]So your telling me thomassss that snakes are only aloud where google maps say they are?...
> And about the escaped pet I'm with you on that one. As ive seen a few snakes around the Gold Coast that were escaped pets.
> 
> Ive also been told by Snake demonstrator's there no Red bellies or death adders on Springbrook which is a complete lie.[/FONT]


no im not saying they check google before travelling im saying that over the many many years that many respectable herpers have been doing what theyve been doing they have produced what they call distribution maps , they give you an idea of where you will find certain snakes 

diamonds having the needs they have regarding hot temperatures are not present anywhere north of port maquarie(spelling) at best where there still an intergrade not full diamond 

...have a little read of this 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/herp-help-38/faq-intergrade-54862/


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Woody*,
You say individuals in the past have given you specific distribution information that was incorrect. Then in the same breath, when someone offers an independent means of validating the distribution information they have given you, your reaction is to belittle it. I think you be thankful that *Thomasss* responded in the informative manner in which he did.

Blue


----------



## junglelover01 (Jan 13, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> no im not saying they check google before travelling im saying that over the many many years that many respectable herpers have been doing what theyve been doing they have produced what they call distribution maps , they give you an idea of where you will find certain snakes
> 
> diamonds having the needs they have regarding hot temperatures are not present anywhere north of port maquarie(spelling) at best where there still an intergrade not full diamond
> 
> ...



Along with valuable info collated by dedicated experts, I'd also be inclined to think that snakes have a natural instinct to stay within the climate/conditions that are most suited to their survival.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 13, 2013)

Woody, what is the point of you posting and then getting that defensive about what is found where. For there to be true Diamonds in the Springbrook area they must somehow have crossed a terrain gap to reach a micro climate that is to their liking, being very isolated from the 'accepted' distribution range for the species, or else they are escaped/released snakes. If your sightings are that rare then you would need to question if they are an established colony or due to another cause. 

What Thomassss was getting at was the recognised natural area of distribution for them the same way that we know that Stimi's only reach so far across the North and Central Australia it doesn't mean they can't survive in the Daintree or the Bundaberg hinterland but would you expect to find one there realistically. As you can see there are out riders sighted elsewhere (assuming the sightings on the map from Stimson's python (Antaresia stimsoni) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au are acurate and valid sightings of WILD specimens) but generally speaking it is pretty clear where you would expect/not expect to find them. This is no different for other species including Diamonds and are based largely on the formal study of established populations rather than sightings of a single specimen.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 13, 2013)

It's a carpet python aka_ Morelia spilota_. The rest is speculation.


----------



## eipper (Jan 14, 2013)

The snake is a carpet python, as said.

There are no confirmed records of Diamond Pythons at Springbrook, Lamington, Mt Tamborine or anywhere else on the McPherson Range.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 15, 2013)

looks nothing like a diamond anyway


----------



## sharky (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like it has some Jungle in it :? I'd be going for coastalxjungle even though that is impossible in your area unless this fella was an escaped pet or caught a lift under someones car, etc.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 15, 2013)

We were saying the exact same thing last night Sharkyy when a more experienced mate and I were looking at it.


----------

